# Background paper or other method for INSIDE of tank?



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

So my tank is is mutilated with scratches from the previous mbuna rockwall along the back of the glass. It is not just a few scratches, it looks really terrible and distracting. Only thing I can think of is to get a new tank which would be a pain and cost money. Is there any way to hide this short of a 3d background that would involve a black background on the inside of the tank using some kind of paper? Maybe painting a piece of plexi glass black and inserting it on the inside? It has a centre brace so I don't even know how I'd even be able to get it in there. Painting the inside since there are already fish in it is not doable ofcourse. Any ideas?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

You can drain your tank and paint with krylon fusion spray paint . Let it cure for a week. Then fill . It cures in 24 hours but is more chip resistant after a week.


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

If you paint the back of the glass black, the scratches won't show.


----------



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Even though they stick out like a sore thumb with just black paper attached to the the back on the outside and the and the scratches are on the inside?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Not sure about painting the outside or papering. I have not done this but if the light reflects off the scratches which are inside ,you would have to think the only way would be to paint the scratches themselves. This way minimal reflection off the scratches. Papering the back might make it look better but black pretty much shows everything in light. It really depends on how much the scratches bother you. You could also buy plastic sheeting and cut multiple pieces at a 45 ,paint and piece fit.


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

I had a 120g that was used for freshwater, then reef, then back to fresh water. It's scratches had scratches. I scraped the painted blue background off, rolled on two coats of black paint, never saw the scratches again. However, it did nothing for the front of the tank, which had a few scratches also.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

londonloco said:


> I had a 120g that was used for freshwater, then reef, then back to fresh water. It's scratches had scratches. I scraped the painted blue background off, rolled on two coats of black paint, never saw the scratches again. However, it did nothing for the front of the tank, which had a few scratches also.


Cool wasn't sure if you would be able to see the scratches if it was painted from the outside. Sounds like the easiest thing to do. Oh and its always good to see another local on here. :thumb:


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

I was just in Norfolk for my daughters dance comp this weekend. I'm just getting back into cichlids...been cruising this forum lately.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

You don't say how long this tank has been set up but there might be hope from another direction. Over time, the scratches tend to collect dirt and algae and hide themselves. Just let the back side grow a little more?


----------



## stormer0719 (Jan 7, 2010)

have you tried seaview stuff? Its a small bottle of mineral oil they sell at your local petco or petsmart. I believe the outcome would be similar to the painted effect because the backround is now stuck to the glass just like the paint will be physically stuck on the tank.

I could be wrong but if i'm not you can use any backround you want not just a solid color. it makes a tremendous differance as compaired to when you just tape the background as tightly and perfectly as is possible.

With the seaview stuff the background is super bright unlike when taped. :thumb:


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

seaview sucks. looks great at first but get any water residue back there and then soon it looks like garbage. big waste of time and money. i much rather would have torn down the tank and painted. secondly i dont think the scratches will be as visible if you paint the back of the tank. however when algae begins to bloom the scratches become a nice spot for it to grow. so routine cleaning is helpful to hide em. just my two cents


----------



## Rocket1121 (May 6, 2011)

just set up new tank. went to hobby lobby and got 2 sheets of a solid black 3/16 thick foam type material. cut with very sharp exacto knife turned out perfect!!used suction cups on hoses to hold in place and set on ledge on back fo tank, Will post pic if interested. Goes on outside of tank.


----------



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Didn't realize this was still going. I just ended up planting some vals to cover the scratched area up area


----------



## stormer0719 (Jan 7, 2010)

Anthraxx8500 said:


> seaview sucks. looks great at first but get any water residue back there and then soon it looks like garbage. big waste of time and money. i much rather would have torn down the tank and painted. secondly i dont think the scratches will be as visible if you paint the back of the tank. however when algae begins to bloom the scratches become a nice spot for it to grow. so routine cleaning is helpful to hide em. just my two cents


yeah, i agree with you that it does suck, but for different reasons. If you have the tank empty and can apply the stuff in a easy to work area instead of while the tank is running and up next to a wall.

The sea view stuff can be used on backgrounds that are not just a solid color. and if you put it on there well......which takes skill for sure. then you wont get any water back there i don't think.... but also if you manage to get water behind it then it wasnt on there flat without bubbles because when its flat how is water going to get behind it if there is no air to let the water in?


----------

